# choosing an e collar



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking for some advice on e collars. I have three in mind TT G3 sport, dogtra 1900, and DT H20 1810 or 1820. My mind was set on the Dogtra and then got concerned about the intensity adjustment. Then I liked the TT SPORT BASIC but, heard problems with the intensity dile. The last was the DT looks simple to use . All three are about the same price. This is my first dog and e collar. Also I will be waterfowling with it. thanks for any advice.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Of the collars you mention, I'd go with the Dogtra. I'm not sure about the G3 sport models but the older sport model I had was junk. Tritronics pro collars are great though. That's what I use for training. For hunting we use the 200NCP Gold Dogtra.


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

Had the G3 SPORT EXP and I wasnt happy with the layout of the transmitter. The dials and switches are all in the way of one another and somewhat awkward to use at least for me. I think you want to find a transmitter that fits in your hand very well and comfortably, and that all the buttons are there at the tip of your fingers to administer a WELL TIMED correction. That is the precise moment not a second or two afterwards because you are fumbling for the right button. If you haven't personally held the transmitters that you are looking at then you should go somewhere that you can before you buy. Very very important IMHO but I dont know much so take it for what its worth. -Matt


----------



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

If you go with the DT 1810 or 1820 you might look at the RED Head 1200 it is the same one just the Bass Pro line and good to 1200 yds not 1800. It even says DT System on it, and under 200.00. I have one and really like it I have not had problem with it, and if I do I know all I have to do is take it back to the local BPS. Saying that most people will say that TT is the leader in the market but it comes with a cost and I could and have to seen that much of a diff. yet.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the TT G2 Field 90 EXP. It's REALLY easy to use, and has a seperate button for the "tone." If there is a "downside" to this, it's that there are 6 levels of stimulation rather than 18... It hasn't really been an issue at all.

I am partial to TT because that's what I grew up with. I'm very happy with my stuff, and haven't really ever felt like I HAD to look elsewhere. So, my opinion is biased perhaps, but I thought I should be transparent about it.


----------



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

Personally I use the Dogtra 1700 two dog collar. It works great. They offer an adapter thats flatter with 8 points that the dog can wear all day long and not get sores from. They only thing I wish it had was different levels for each collar that could be preset instead of turning up the intensity when correcting one dog and having to remember to turn it down to correct another one. Can't have everything though.....


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Go with the Dogtra 1900 the intensity levels are very easy.


----------



## feetdownhonkers (Jan 10, 2008)

I think most of the collars are as good as any depending on the use , I've used the Tri Tronics G2 flyway but am on my 2nd one at the moment and this one has problems as well and need to get it back to be fixed , I've been using the Dogtra remote release systems on my Zinger's for over a year now with no problems what so ever . Just bought the new 3500 Dogtra , awesome collar . In my opinion ! there's always a chance of getting a bad one in anything !


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks For The Advice From Everyone It Was Nice To Hear Several Opinions. I Haven't Totally Made Up My Mind But This Has Been A Big Help.


----------

